# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Las centrales hidroeléctricas del Fontanar

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Abro este hilo en la sección del foro dedicada a la producción de energía hidroeléctrica para presentaros las centrales hidroeléctricas del Fontanar (T.M. de Liétor-Albacete), propiedad de Iberdrola y que turbinan los caudales del trasvase Tajo-Segura en las tres rápidas que vierten las aguas al embase del Talave.
Terminadas de construir en el año 2005 son frto de un largo litigio por el aprovechamiento de las aguas del Tajo entre la compañía eléctrica y los regantes del trasvase, al final, una lrga sentencia dió la razón a la eléctrica en base a la pérdida que le supuso la merma de caudales para tyrbinar en el río Tajo con motivo de la puesta en servicio del Tasvase en 1979.

Son, como os digo tres centrales (Fontanar I,II y III) que vierten la energía producida a la subestación de Iberdrola en Hellín.

Os pongo unas imágenes.
Espero que sean de vuestro interés.
Un saludo
Antonio 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

